# Jasmisons stats??



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

what kind of stats do u think hell put up this year??


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

16ppg 8rbg


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I'm betting on 17ppg 8rpg 1 spg and 3-4 apg.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> I'm betting on 17ppg 8rpg 1 spg and 3-4 apg.


With that, what do other Dallas fans think the team will put up?

What will the rotation of... Bradley, Raef, Fortson, Dirk, Jamison, Finley, Nash and Best do?

There is alot of talent, wonder how the ball will get around.

-Petey


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

the ball will be fine, just maybe stats will spread out... I see Nash scoring less, jamison, will be be second or third option on offense.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ownerofpueblo</b>!
> the ball will be fine, just maybe stats will spread out... I see Nash scoring less, jamison, will be be second or third option on offense.


2nd or 3rd? Over Finley? Maybe 3rd at best.

-Petey


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Offense...

1. Dirk
2. Finley
3. Jamison
4. Nash

I expect Jamison to average anything between 14ppg to 18ppg.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Well, Nash average 17.2 points last season, and that was with NVE behind him averaging 12.5 PPG. Nash will defenetly play more time and probably score more.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think both Nash's and Finley's point totals will go down a little bit, with their other numbers going up. I think all three will net between 16-18 PPG, with there being a huge drop after that, with Raef averaging 8 PPG or so to come in fifth.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Jamison will get 20 points per game as the 2nd option in Dallas.

1. Dirk
2. Jamison
3. Finley
4. Nash...unless its a clutch situation and Nash does what he feels is best for the W.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

i say 18ppg.....7.5rpg....


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I'm sure we'll see nights where Jamison is a scoring option ahead of Fin, and the other way around too. It'll just depend on who they are matched up against. I'm sure Fin's points will suffer when he's having to go up against T-Mac or Paul Pierce. And same goes for Jamsion having to go against KG...

But either way we have 4 players who can light it up every night. They can just take turns for all I care, as long as its a W


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> I'm sure we'll see nights where Jamison is a scoring option ahead of Fin, and the other way around too. It'll just depend on who they are matched up against. I'm sure Fin's points will suffer when he's having to go up against T-Mac or Paul Pierce. And same goes for Jamsion having to go against KG...
> 
> But either way we have 4 players who can light it up every night. They can just take turns for all I care, as long as its a W


the brightest post of this thread...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> the brightest post of this thread...


That'll teach me not to post under the infulance again....


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

16.7ppg 7.3rbs and this makes it easier for Dirk cause he has soo much trouble with the PFs


----------



## SlamDunkShot (Jul 24, 2003)

i'd give the ball to jamison before finley. but any given night either one could drop 30 pts...so you have to let them have their chances...see who heats up first.


----------

